#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  remedy

## Y Ddraig Goch

anyone knows natural remedy that improves the one's concentration. i realy have a problem concentrating. thank you.

----------


## Johanna

Fish oil capsules (omega 3) is helpful for ADD.

----------


## zoomare

Meditation.

----------


## Y Ddraig Goch

ye i know... but have u thought that i cant concentrate to think of nothing ?

----------


## zoomare

> ye i know... but have u thought that i cant concentrate to think of nothing ?


No one can! Meditation helps train yourself to do so. The start is extremely grueling, but it is worth while. It takes practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice...and practice.

----------


## Johanna

Non herbally speaking the most adaptive thing can be a little compulsiveness. So at least once a day sit down and wring those thoughts out write things down and plan. You can do it electronically too, but if on the computer print the page off so you have it during the day. Come up with whatever categories are relevant to you physical- maybe you want to exercise or get some coconut oil, environment- keeping things in order getting ready for the day, relationships- someone you need to call, work or school- tasks to work on and complete, and you can have an occult category too whatever is important. Prioritize your items for the day, at least roughly schedule when you want to do things, keep the paper with you and look at it. This should free your brain up and keep you less stressed so you don't sit down to meditate and realize your plants are probably dead because you didn't water them, your refridgerator is empty and your library books are overdue...

----------


## Jazameen

Meditation is very go, but if you are having problems, try doing a cleansing and releasing first. That may get some of the crap out of your head. Even if it does come back, acknowledge it and let it go. In time it will come easier to you. These day I can have a quick med time at work, people think I'm zoning, which I am, in a way, but it makes it easier for them to understand. Also for concentration you may want to use peppermint oil, you can put it on a cotton ball, in a small ball & hang it from the car mirror or if no car, put some in a small glass bottle, a dram bottle works good. Carry it with you, pulling it out when you need that extra little boost. Hope that helps abit.

----------


## SWM

Any thing will work. A placebo is fine. Don't eat anything or drink anything but water for an entire 24 hours, and when you are done, sleep and when you wake, eat a small meal.

This in essence does nothing for your concentration. If you BELIEVE that it will, than it will.

Anyway, take some basil and some peppermint root tea, drink it, and shout the number 5 three times, and hop up and down on one foot and both of your arms for 3 seconds. This will improve your concentration.

----------


## morningstar

Use 2 buckets of water for a bath. With the first bucket, feel all your negative aspects being washed away by the water. When you use the second, imagine that the water is filled with all the positive qualities that you desire & feel that you are absorbing them when you pour it on yourself. 
You can also use this with food. Imagine your food has all the qualities you desire & as you eat you are absorbing them.
These techniques are gvien in the book 'Initiation into Hermetics'. THeres also a very good meditation technique given in the book. Its the first meditation exercise there, I think.

Focus on a small dot on a paper or a wall, resist all other thoughts that come & if you want, don't even blink. Do this for 10 mins at first & go to 20 mins.

Try standing on one feet. Theres this asan & I am feeling lazy, just google it.

A simple thing which helps me is focus is breathing slowly & deeply whenever I can.

Sorry, not much of natural remedies that I know of. But IMO, natural methods must be accompanied by some mental exercises.
I took me a lot of time to conquer my impulsive nature & my restlessness, not that I have slayed my demons permanently.
Remember, the mind is a wonderful servant but a terrible master.

What kind of concentration problem do you have? Do you have ADD/ADHD? Could you elaborate?

----------


## yodatalk

A tea made of the cannabis leaves, not the buds, is good for concentration, because it calms you down so your mind can focus more easily. 
It is not going to get you high in anyway, but it does have a strange flavore.

----------


## Twilight Siren

> Meditation.





> ye i know... but have u thought that i cant concentrate to think of nothing ?





> No one can! Meditation helps train yourself to do so. The start is extremely grueling, but it is worth while. It takes practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice...and practice.


Just what I was going to say! But remember, while practice may not make perfect . . it sure does make permanent."Practice makes permanent" is what my orchestra teacher used to always say, because you could practice something a 1000 times, but if you practice it wrong . . you'll keep doing it wrong.




> Non herbally speaking the most adaptive thing can be a little compulsiveness. So at least once a day sit down and wring those thoughts out write things down and plan. You can do it electronically too, but if on the computer print the page off so you have it during the day. Come up with whatever categories are relevant to you physical- maybe you want to exercise or get some coconut oil, environment- keeping things in order getting ready for the day, relationships- someone you need to call, work or school- tasks to work on and complete, and you can have an occult category too whatever is important. Prioritize your items for the day, at least roughly schedule when you want to do things, keep the paper with you and look at it. This should free your brain up and keep you less stressed so you don't sit down to meditate and realize your plants are probably dead because you didn't water them, your refridgerator is empty and your library books are overdue...


Great strategy, and making schedules and commitments in this way, alone, is another way to strengthen concentration, without even adding the meditation (but do add it!) . . But this reminds me . . my library books are _way_ overdue!! A technique I use is meridian tapping, in this case, on your head, neck and face. Also, splashing cold water on my face wakes me up and invigorates me, and helps me focus by increasing mental alertness.

Also, aromatherapy is more powerful than you think. Pick a good scent for concentration and mental alertness (easy to look up) . . or just pick something that you like and sniff it in every time you find yourself needing focus. Smell is the only sense who's "intake" practically goes directly to the brain .(I can refer the physiology and terminology of this if needed) . .that's why it's such a powerful thing for remembering things. You associate smells with things . . . so pick on for times of focus, and stick to that scent!

It's a late response . . . but I hope it helps!  :Cool:

----------

